# New Rav-4 Vs X-Trail



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

Anyone hear much about the new Rav-4? It has an available V6 (269 hp) and an audio system that plays MP3 (don't know about iPods). What about the drive system? A picture I saw on the rav-4 website had a 4WD lock button. Will this one give the XT some competition?

Paul


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

The X trail can't compete with a V6 Rav4. The 4 cyl. yes. It is bigger than the last one but all that power in a small SUV is crazy. 

I guess the 4 cyl. will be the one tested against the other imports like nissan and honda and the V6 will take on the Domestics. 

I almost guarantee the V6 model fully loaded will be over $40 000.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

pgames38 said:


> Anyone hear much about the new Rav-4? It has an available V6 (269 hp) and an audio system that plays MP3 (don't know about iPods). What about the drive system? A picture I saw on the rav-4 website had a 4WD lock button. Will this one give the XT some competition?
> 
> Paul


Here's a review / test drive.

http://www.lfpress.com/cgi-bin/publish.cgi?p=116413&x=articles&s=wheels

Here's the vehicle.

http://www.toyota.com/rav4/?s_van=GM_HOME_FLASH_RAV4

Seems they've addressed many of the past differences between the Rav 4 & the X-T. Will it give the X-T some competition ? All vehicles are in competition with each other.

Toyota, like Nissan has a loyal following. Would the new Rav 4 cause an X-T owner to switch ? I doubt it - unless one wanted the 6 cyl engine....


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

With the ever increasing price of fuel worldwide everyone is looking for the most economical cars on the market in terms of fuel consumption.

Sadly this meant that the 6 and 8 cylinder cars were scratched-out of the "most desirable" cars to drive and the way was clear to nearly all 4 cylinder type cars to keep improving on that fuel consumption. Something the exy is very capable of in its class.

Having said the above and if I wanted a 6 cylinder engine, I would look at the Pathfinder as an option  Am a Nissan fan to the bones LOL


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*X-Trail wins another award - in the UK*

http://www.whatcar.com/news-special-report.aspx?NA=218154&EL=3147083

Personally, I think the 4 banger is ideal for the X-T. That's part of the reason I bought it.

My daughter has an '05 Mazda Tribute - V6 - nice to drive (albeit more truck like than the X-T), but a monster on gas.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Want heated seats in the Rav4? Only in the V6 top of the line! $40,000+...and that stupid tire on the back door again! The X-Trail remains a more balance package for the price IMO.


----------



## almostfamous (Jul 6, 2004)

The Rav-4 V6 is rated better in fuel consumption than the 4cyl X-trail by 1mpg. I researched it before buying mine, but never drove one.


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

almostfamous said:


> The Rav-4 V6 is rated better in fuel consumption than the 4cyl X-trail by 1mpg. I researched it before buying mine, but never drove one.


Why is it I doubt the 260 hp v6 from toyota will use only 7.8 l/100 km when the car is 400 lbs heavier than the X-trail.... Yeah right.... If car companies were held accountable for those numbers you would suddenly see the Rav4 would be rated 15 l/100km... Come on, the Yaris is rated at 6 l/100 km and it only weighs 2500 lbs.... 106 hp.... yeah ok.... Liar liar pants on fire Toyota...


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

I have my doubts also. But for highway driving, the weight doesn't matter to a measurement that I believe refers to steady-speed driving. Once you're up to that speed, weight only makes a difference if you change speed. Well, maybe a tiny bit of rolling resistance, but that's insignificant on a 400lb difference.

Wind resistance is a major factor at highway speed. The Rav looks more streamlined than the X-Trail, and since it's also longer, it should get a significant mileage advantage from that.

While the Rav's larger engine will have more surface area in the cylinders, and therefore should have more friction and so get lower mileage, it may well be running at lower rpm's, which would balance the friction per rev. Some 4-cyl cars get lower highway mileage than equivalent cars with V6's.

So I'd expect the Rav to get mileage equal to the X-Trail. If it does indeed get quite a bit better, it's either because of higher tire pressures, narrower tires, or some genuinely superior engineering. I hope it's the latter, because better mileage benefits all of us, and whatever does it will be copied by other manufacturers.

This review claims the mileage is due to the body shape, advanced automatic transmission, and engine management.
http://www.canadiandriver.com/articles/pw/06rav4.htm

If Toyota's mileage claim is true, they deserve bragging rights. If they're wrong, they deserve the damage to their credibility. Will watch this with interest.

If anyone's interested, as we speak the Fulda Challenge is in progress. Sort of a car rally/adventure race in the Yukon. They have a fleet of 2006 Rav4's. www.fulda-challenge.com


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

Here's a link to a lively discussion of the new RAV4:
http://townhall-talk.edmunds.com/direct/view/.ef57396

Sounds like they're getting 20-28mpg, the latter being highway driving with the 4-cyl. I assume they're talking in US gallons.

That topic also mentions a gauge www.scangauge.com you can buy for about $120usd that plugs into the diagnostic connector under the dashboard, and provides all sorts of information including mileage.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

*UK perspective*

FWIW most UK reviews I've read say the new RAV-4 is over-priced in its market segment. The price of the top of the range model is well into the full-size 4x4 category.

The side-hinged tailgate is awkward and some of the cabin plastics aren't great. The petrol engine is noisy.

Seems that Toyota are aiming to present the car as a premium compact 4x4 in competition with the BMW X3.

I'll stick with my X-Trail.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

*Video Reviews from UK testers*

Mixed reviews for the Rav 4 from some ordinary blokes. One of them is an X-Trail owner and says he would'nt swap his X-Trail.

Click here and choose your connection speed and video streamer.


----------

